# Volt Led head lights



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Gen 1 or Gen 2 Volt? The headlamp housings are different.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Gen 2 volt

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I doubt it.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Some of the body panels are shared between the 2 cars. I was hopeful rhe head lights would fit, then we would have a factory led option for the gen 2 Cruze.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm willing to bet none of the body panels are shared.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I'm willing to bet none of the body panels are shared.


I was looking at the grill as a possible project but I don't think they share anything as well. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The other issue with installing LED lights is you'll need to adjust for the lower power draw or the BCM won't realize the lights are on.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> The other issue with installing LED lights is you'll need to adjust for the lower power draw or the BCM won't realize the lights are on.



How come? I temporarily plugged in a LED bulb in place of the 9005 on my car and didn't notice any issues.

I don't think the BCM monitors the headlights on our cars to tell us if a bulb is burnt out.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I own a Gen2 Cruze diesel as well as a Gen2 Volt. Looking at the headlights on both vehicles, the shape seems to be the same, but looks up the hood line, the Cruze headlight housing tops are visible, while the Volt headlight housings are not. That’s measurements project 2 for me between the two cars.

UPDATE: Well, after taking crude measurements, I’m 99.8% sure that the LED headlights on my 2018 Volt will NOT fit my 2018 Cruze diesel. Hope this disappointing news helps. I too would love to have the Volt’s headlights on my Cruze!


----------

